# Отдых и развлечения > Музыка > Анонсы концертов, вечеринок и прочих мероприятий >  23 мая, Одесса, клуб ВЫХОД, группа Flёur и...

## Sergey_L

FLЁUR  на вечере CardioWave вместе с группами Библиотека Просперо , Кто-то падает, Георгием Матвиивым и Владимиром Несси.

Премьера песен - Летняя ночь ,летящая в пустоте , Расскажи мне о своей катастрофе, 
Человек 33 черты, Амулет.

ВЫХОД, ул.Бунина 24  Начало 19-00. Вход 40 грн.

----------

